# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2016



## Gilmet (1 Set 2016 às 03:05)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2016 às 08:53)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e mais jornada de ,com 24.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2016 às 10:08)

Boas...já foi uma rega pela manhã...tudo ao fresco para o resto do dia ,temperatura já tirou o pé do travão ,com 26.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2016 às 12:54)

Boas ....hoje a mínima ficou mesmo em cima da fronteira de noite tropical,para ver novamente uma temperatura destas nos próximos dias...vai ser preciso primeiro suar muito ,nem vê-la ,com 32.0ºC...vai aquecendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2016 às 14:03)

Boas...vai aquecendo ,nuvens de calor a crescer em volta ,com 33.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2016 às 16:18)

Boas...mais quente ,com 34.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2016 às 17:45)

Boas...ainda na hora perigosa ,sol quente e ar quente ,com 34.3ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## Nickname (1 Set 2016 às 20:12)

Sem qualquer fresco a esta hora, *26.2ºC
*
Setembro começa, como Agosto acabou, muito quente!!!!!

Máxima: *34ºC*
Minima: *14.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2016 às 20:19)

Boas...vento virou há minutos para NNW...mas fraco...a temperatura começou a descer,com 29.6ºC .


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2016 às 20:34)

Boas!

Começamos Setembro como acabámos Agosto, ou seja com Sol e calor! 

Deixo uma foto de hoje por volta da 7h da Manhã do vale do Douro perto da antiga estação de Almendra:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2016 às 21:25)

Boas...vento mais fixo de NW e aumentou ,temperatura ainda em alta ,com 28.2ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2016 às 22:37)

Boas...brisa de NW continua,já meio fresco ,com 26.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.0ºC / 35.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (2 Set 2016 às 09:20)

*24.8ºC*
Cèu limpo, à excepção de umas nuvens altas a Este.
Vento muito fraco a nulo.


Mínima: *15.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2016 às 10:11)

Boas ....próximos dias vão ser de inferno ,noite ,com 28.8ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2016 às 10:41)

Boas ...já ficou sem travões a temperatura ...não para ,com 30.0ºC e vento quente e seco de Este .


----------



## Nickname (2 Set 2016 às 11:31)

*29.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2016 às 13:24)

Boas...sol doentio e ambiente abrasivo ,estará para durar ,com 33.8ºC e só ar quente .


----------



## Nickname (2 Set 2016 às 13:42)

*33ºC*


----------



## Nickname (2 Set 2016 às 15:17)

*35.6ºC *


----------



## Z13 (2 Set 2016 às 15:27)

Por Bragança o calor não dá tréguas... *35,9ºC* actuais...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2016 às 15:49)

Boas...pior ,com 35.5ºC e algumas nuvens pela zona .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2016 às 16:16)

A máxima prevista para aqui...é de 36.0ºC,já lá chegou .


----------



## Nickname (2 Set 2016 às 16:55)

*34.4ºC*, com algumas nuvens a Este

Máxima: *36.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2016 às 17:45)

Boas ...hora perigosa ,só ar quente e com 35.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (2 Set 2016 às 18:57)

*29ºC*
Sopra uma ligeira brisa, cada vez mais intensa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2016 às 19:17)

Boas...nada se mexe ,muito ar quente ,nuvens altas a tentar tapar o sol ,com 34.5ºC...ainda está um sufoco .


----------



## rafathunderstorm (2 Set 2016 às 19:20)

Por Sao Pedro do Sul
Consegui apanhar um Sun Dog (acho eu)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2016 às 20:46)

Boas...depois uma longa pausa no vento ,está de volta e de NW,ambiente na rua ainda ,com 30.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2016 às 21:53)

Boas...ainda abunda ,com 29.1ºC e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2016 às 22:54)

Boas...isto vai devagar ,mais uma noite tropical ,com 28.2ºC e algum vento de NNW.


Dados de hoje 22.6ºC / 36.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2016 às 10:15)

Boas ...já está a carregar bem ,mais um dia de inferno ,já não se pode andar na rua ,sol doentio ,com 29.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2016 às 10:30)

boas
calor, fumo no ar e cheiro a queimado é o cenário por aqui


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2016 às 11:06)

Já estão *30.4ºC* , nunca mais acaba o inferno!!!

Mínima: *17.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2016 às 11:16)

Boas ...já está de inferno ,com 31.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2016 às 12:13)

Boas....vai subindo,o ar e sol na rua ,com 32.4ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2016 às 13:09)

Várzea da Serra já tocou nos 30,0ºC. Agora, 29,8ºC.
A mínima foi de 14,7ºC

Extremos dos últimos dois dias:
Dia 1: 12,4ºC - 29,1ºC
Dia 2: 14,4ºC - 31,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2016 às 13:16)

Boas...vai subindo ,com 34.2ºC .


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2016 às 13:25)

*33.6ºC*
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2016 às 15:07)

Boas...mau tempo pelo interior,nem se pode ir há rua ,com 35.1ºC...escaldante .


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2016 às 15:28)

*36ºC*


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2016 às 15:59)

Boas!

Mais um dia quente por aqui, mas hoje com alguns _cumulus _espalhados pelo céu. na ultima atualização a estação local do IPMA marcava 34.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2016 às 16:22)

Boas ...continua em força lá fora ,com 35.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2016 às 16:47)

*35.5ºC*, o vento vai-se intensificando.*
*
Máxima de* 36.2ºC*, igual à de ontem, mas hoje foi um dia mais quente no cômputo geral, porque aqueceu bem mais cedo no dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2016 às 17:53)

Boas...só ar quente e sol ainda dá para fritar ,com 35.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2016 às 19:35)

Previsão de 40ºC para Viseu(aeródromo), acho que nunca tinha presenciado isto nas previsões do ipma, nem sequer a 10 dias de distância(e já sigo estas previsões com regularidade desde 2004 ou 2005).







Isto depois desta mesma estação ter atingido este Verão os 40ºC pela 1ª vez!!!

Entretato a temperatura até está a cair bem, *27.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2016 às 21:10)

Boas...vento de NW mas ainda quente ...isto está mau ,com 29.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2016 às 22:15)

*24ºC*, aragem mínima...
Só se está bem no jardim, 29.1ºC no meu quarto!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2016 às 22:19)

Boas,a temperatura subiu tanto hoje...agora está a demorar para descer ,mais uma noite tropical ,amanhã a máxima atira para os 39.0ºC ,lá fora vai nos 28.3ºC e vento de NNW ainda pouco fresco,por casa só de AC.

Dados de hoje 22.0ºC / 36.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (4 Set 2016 às 06:31)

*16.3ºC*, bem que podia ficar o dia todo nesta temperatura...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2016 às 09:53)

Bom dia .

De ontem para hoje já puseram novamente a máxima nos 38.0ºC ,hoje vai mesmo a aquecer ,já marca 30.4ºC e sol doentio ...nunca mais chega o dia 8 .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2016 às 10:53)

Boas...já cheira a frito a esta hora ...não se pode ...uma pouca vergonha ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2016 às 11:22)

Já vai ficando um inferno lá fora ...a esta hora já marca 33.2ºC .


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2016 às 12:02)

bem agradável o dia por aqui para já
o sol vai estando meio tapado de vez em quando e está um dia ameno  sem aquele calor intenso


----------



## AnDré (4 Set 2016 às 12:35)

huguh disse:


> bem agradável o dia por aqui para já
> o sol vai estando meio tapado de vez em quando e está um dia ameno  sem aquele calor intenso



O mesmo por Várzea da Serra.

Há mais de duas horas que a temperatura se mantém estável na casa dos 28ºC.

A mínima foi de 13,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2016 às 12:50)

Boas...pior ,já um sufoco ,muita bruma no horizonte e sol doentio ,com 35.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2016 às 13:55)

Boas ...já faz borbulhar lá fora ,que grande tormenta de ,com 36.8ºC e o ar muito quente.


----------



## Nickname (4 Set 2016 às 17:25)

*35.2ºC*, céu limpo, vento fraco
Hoje acabou por não subir tanto.
Máxima: *36ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2016 às 17:44)

Boas...só ar muito  e na máxima força ,com 37.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2016 às 19:04)

Boas...o sol já não chateia ,mas o ambiente está do pior ...só ar quente e seco ,tudo a ferver ,com 35.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2016 às 19:37)

Já sem sol,vento de NW mas ,com 33.8ºC...já vai descendo .


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2016 às 20:55)

Boas!

Mais um dia bem quente por aqui, na ultima atualização a estação do IPMA aqui da zona ainda indicava 33.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2016 às 20:56)

Boas...o ar quente ainda continua...está pior hoje ,com 30.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2016 às 22:07)

Boas ...não mexe a temperatura...isto está mau ,ainda com 30.1ºC e vento quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2016 às 22:56)

Boas...a máxima para amanhã é de 40.0ºC ...há sombra ,por aqui não mexe a temperatura ,vento fraco de N e quente,ainda com 30.0ºC...só de AC por casa .

Dados de hoje 21.8ºC / 38.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2016 às 09:25)

Boas...mínima não baixou dos 26.6ºC ,hoje é que vai ser de inferno ,já vai 30.6ºC .


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 09:28)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...mínima não baixou dos 26.6ºC ,hoje é que vai ser de inferno ,já vai 30.6ºC .



28,9 ºC em Portalegre


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2016 às 09:49)

Hoje vai estourar o balão ...já é um sufoco lá fora ,com 31.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2016 às 10:55)

*30ºC*, ainda antes das 11h, horrível.
Noite bem quente também, mínima de *19.1ºC*
Hoje já me dou por contente se não chegar aos 39ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2016 às 12:28)

Boas...fresquinho ,chegado agora da rua  ,parece o deserto ,sol e ar ,com 36.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2016 às 13:25)

Boas...bem que estás em casa nestes dias de inferno ...tudo no escuro,com 37.4ºC ...está bom par malhar ferro ao sol .


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2016 às 13:30)

*34.7ºC*, mas parecem estar mais.
Quase sem vento, céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2016 às 14:47)

Boas...a temperatura ainda em volta 38.0ºC no sobe e desce ,não tarda a começar a disparar ...ar muito quente .


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2016 às 14:55)

Chegou agora mesmo aos *37ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2016 às 16:14)

Boas ...muito perigoso ,grande fornalha lá fora ,com 39.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2016 às 16:50)

*38.1ºC*, já esteve nos 38.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2016 às 17:44)

Boas! 

Tarde tórrida por aqui, com céu de aspeto embaciado. A estação do IPMA marcava *37.2ºC* na ultima atualização.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2016 às 18:00)

Boas ...a máxima foi de 39.6ºC ,ainda muito ar e sol ,com 39.0ºC...ainda está para durar .


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2016 às 19:03)

*31.8ºC*, céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo.

Máxima: *38.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2016 às 19:26)

Boas...nada se mexe ,só ar muito muito quente ...estamos desgraçados ,que isto não acaba hoje ,ainda com 37.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2016 às 20:12)

*28.4ºC*, até parece fresco, depois de um dia destes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2016 às 20:44)

Boas...sem vento ,só ar quente e está tudo a ferver ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2016 às 21:41)

*26.8ºC*, está a descer muito devagar agora!!!
Ainda nem dá para arrefecer a casa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2016 às 22:12)

Boas...está mau lá fora ,só ar quente e não se pode andar na rua,tudo deita calor ,ainda com 33.6ºC .


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2016 às 22:37)

Boa noite!

Talvez seja possível uma mínima tropical aqui na próxima noite, na ultima atualização horária estação do IPMA aqui da zona ainda marcava 29.2ºC, o meu sensor (sem RS) marca neste momento 28.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2016 às 22:58)

Boas...continua mau ,só ar quente ,com 32.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 26.6ºC / 39.6ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2016 às 23:50)

*24.8ºC*


----------



## Norther (5 Set 2016 às 23:57)

Grande noite tropical


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2016 às 09:19)

*27.7ºC*, céu limpo, vento fraco.
Noite mais quente do ano, a mínima foi de *21.7ºC*

Foi também, de longe, a mais quente do ano no aeródromo, por volta dos 24ºC, e possivelmente a mais quente também na estação de Viseu(cidade) do ipma, próxima dos 19ºC.

Ainda assim, todas elas correm  o risco de não serem as mínimas diárias.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (6 Set 2016 às 09:35)

Será que alguem me poderá esclarecer se para o interior Norte poderemos vir a ter alguma emoção hoje? 
O IPMA nao aponta para nada de trovoadas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 09:47)

Mau dia .

Mais uma noite de forno ligado ...mais um dia de inferno ...já não há paciência ,mínima baixou até aos 26.5ºC ,lá fora o forno já ligado no máximo,com 30.9ºC e o sol doentio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 11:31)

Boas...cheguei agora da rua ...sempre a gemer água...pareço uma mina ...pior que o deserto ,com 34.8ºC ...tudo no escuro e só de AC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2016 às 11:40)

*34.4ºC* pouco depois das 11h30 , cansadinho de todo este calor!!!

Hoje se calhar ultrapassa-se mais um dos recordes do período 71-00, pelo 2º mês consecutivo, na estação de Viseu-cidade.
Depois dos 40.4ºC de Agosto terem sido batidos por 0.3ºC, também a máxima de Setembro(39.6ºC), corre o perigo de ser batida, ontem não o foi por 0.6ºC.

Se ao menos os de frio fossem batidos no Inverno  mas esses, nem perto deles se chega.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 12:39)

Mau ...o forno na rua já ligado para o máximo ,com 36.9ºC...sempre abrasar .


----------



## carlitinhos (6 Set 2016 às 13:26)

estas temperaturas perto dos 40º em Setembro nem ao diabo lembravam, espero sinceramente que venha alguma chuva para refrescar todo o ambiente, para mim Verão fechava e venham de lá os dias da "Rentrée" com os primeiros sinais outonais.


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2016 às 13:26)

*37.4ºC *
Céu limpo.
Vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 13:31)

Pior ...vai subindo...com 38.0ºC e vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 14:10)

O que o português do interior sofre ...sempre a levar com ar quente dia e de noite ,isto dói ,inferno lá fora ,com 38.9ºC e vento muito e seco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 14:38)

Já chegou aos quarenta e parece inferno lá fora .


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 14:44)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Já chegou aos quarenta e parece inferno lá fora .



Os valores de humidade também sempre impressionantes.
12 % HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2016 às 14:52)

Boa tarde, de volta a terras beirãs, sigo com* 38.8ºC* e é incrível a máxima anual estar a ser obtida em Setembro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 14:58)

A máxima por aqui nos últimos dias têm sido batida na casa das 16/30h...isto ainda vai subir mais ,com 40.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 15:28)

Estão por aqui aparecer umas nuvens do nada...já fazendo alguma sombra ,continua do pior ,com 39.7ºC .


----------



## dahon (6 Set 2016 às 15:34)

Acho que nunca tinha sentido um vento assim tão quente e a soprar com esta intensidade. É doentio andar na rua.


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2016 às 15:35)

*38.6ºC*, o vento(que está com rajadas algo fortes) parece um secador de cabelo a soprar na nossa cara.

Simplesmente opressivo , acho que o recorde de Setembro vai mesmo cair, às 14h Viseu(cidade) já ia em 38.1ºC!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2016 às 15:47)

Aqui aparentemente sem qualquer alteração da direção do vento, já se assiste ao declínio da temperatura... *A máxima anual bateu nos 39.4ºC* e atualmente registo 38.6ºC em queda relativamente acelerada.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Set 2016 às 15:59)

Segundo o IPMA, 40.9ºC às 14H UTC. Que senhor bafo, parece um forno..


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2016 às 16:06)

*39.3ºC*, temperatura simplesmente ridícula para Setembro.

E ainda se ouve gente com audácia suficiente para chamar isto de bom tempo!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 16:20)

*39,6ºC* à cota 890 mts...nem dá para acreditar.
Registo(15horas) da EMA de Fajão,Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2016 às 16:21)

Pessoal, só uma questão:

Quais são as estações de Vila Real e de Viseu que contam como capital de distrito?


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2016 às 16:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pessoal, só uma questão:
> 
> Quais são as estações de Vila Real e de Viseu que contam como capital de distrito?



Pela altitude, estas normais só podem ser da estação "Viseu", já que "Viseu aeródromo", se encontra a mais de 600 metros de altitude.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1971-2000/022/


----------



## Norther (6 Set 2016 às 16:27)

Por aqui 39.3ºC e 11% HR 

A máxima foi de 39.6ºC as 15:55h


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2016 às 16:32)

Aqui também já está em ligeira queda, não passou dos *39.3ºC*, mas zonas junto a rios/ribeiros terão atingido os 40ºC pela segunda vez este ano.
*
38.9ºC*, com muito vento


----------



## Paulo H (6 Set 2016 às 16:38)

Paulo H disse:


> Segundo o IPMA, 40.9ºC às 14H UTC. Que senhor bafo, parece um forno..



A sensação de 41graus é como -5ºC mas ao contrário:  

- A -5ºC, as calças parece que se agarram às pernas, com o frio.
- A +41ºC, parece que o corpo é amparado/abraçado pelo ar quente que o rodeia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 17:05)

Boas ...bafo ainda em grande,ainda em cima dos quarenta ,mais vento muito quente e seco.


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2016 às 17:14)

*37.5ºC*, o vento continua moderado.
Algumas nuvens a Nordeste.


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2016 às 17:48)

Pinhão ás 15h seguia com 42,3ºC, Vale do Douro on fire. É a temperatura mais alta de toda a zona Norte nas estações do IPMA. Sem dúvida uma região extremamente quente sempre que estamos perante estes cenários mais extremos de calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 17:54)

Por aqui ainda continua abrasivo ,só ar muito quente e seco,não se pode ir há rua ,com 39.5ºC .


----------



## Norther (6 Set 2016 às 18:02)

Temos aguaceiros e trovoada?!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (6 Set 2016 às 18:23)

Norther disse:


> Temos aguaceiros e trovoada?!


Temos sim senhor...infelizmente para mim encontrava se a 50km 
Mais para a noite mais possibilidade??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 18:58)

Boas...vento aumentou de W...mas muito quente,parece uma sauna ao ar livre lá fora ,com 37.8ºC .


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2016 às 19:07)

Ainda quente, mas já desceu bem.
*31.2ºC*

Desapareceu a nebulosidade a Nordeste, céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2016 às 19:41)

O dia com a máxima do ano e que termina com trovoada e alguma chuva à distância.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 19:47)

Já não há sol...agora é só ar  muito,com 35.5ºC .


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2016 às 19:49)

Um aguaceiro agora com 35ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2016 às 20:11)

Algumas fotos da trovoada do final desta tarde.















Acabou por ainda chover com alguma intensidade durante uns minutos. 32ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 20:44)

Mais vento e de NW...ainda quente ,com 33.7ºC...não se pode só de AC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2016 às 22:07)

Mais uma noite quente, naturalmente.
*26.5ºC*, bem melhor que dentro de casa ainda assim, os pavimentos das varandas ainda estão quentes!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 22:29)

Boas...o bafo continua ,não há melhoras ,vai ficar reservado para amanhã ,vento de NW,agora mais fraco mas ainda quente ,com 31.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2016 às 22:57)

Mais uma noite tropical ,está a custar a descer ,ainda com 30.5ºC ,máxima de hoje ficou como máxima do ano .

Dados de hoje 26.5ºC / 40.2ºC .


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2016 às 23:18)

Boas! Que dia este de loucos!! 

Condições extremas durante o dia de hoje! 

De salientar a 1ª mínima tropical do ano com 20.4ºC, a máxima do ano com 39ºC, um fortíssimo aguaceiro de 10 minutos ao final da tarde (o aguaceiro não atingiu a estação do IPMA, passou a Este desta). O aguaceiro foi precedido de uns quantos trovões e de um fenómeno extremo de vento tipo _microburst_ (ventania incrível e aparentemente do nada).

Durante o dia o vento soprou sempre moderado e de direção muito variável, como indicou a Proteção Civil local, hoje foi o pior dia do ano nesta região no que toca ao combate a um possível fogo, que felizmente não houve aqui no concelho.


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2016 às 23:20)

Dan disse:


> Algumas fotos da trovada do final desta tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grandes registos Dan! 

A célula que passou por aqui ao fim da tarde não foi tão fotogénica quanto essa!


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2016 às 23:46)

*25ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2016 às 09:56)

Bom dia .

Estamos no dia 7...sete noites tropicais ,só ar quente dia e de noite ...amanhã é dia 8 ...estava a haver que nunca mais chegava o dia,hoje está um bocadinho melhor ,já vai subindo na vertical ,com 29.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2016 às 10:37)

Mais ,com 30.9ºC...hoje ainda vai subir bem .


----------



## Nickname (7 Set 2016 às 14:34)

Só agora chegou aos *30ºC*, bem bom!!!!

Mínima: *17.6ºC

*
Ontem a máxima em Viseu(cidade) foi de 39.9ºC, bateu o record dos normais de 71-00


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2016 às 14:58)

Boas...novamente metido no meio do ...em cheio ,vento aumentou de SW e quente ,com 35.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2016 às 16:10)

Boas...nuvens altas a chegar,o vento continua moderado de SW e quente ,com 34.7ºC...o vento fresco nunca mais chega .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2016 às 17:08)

Boas...ar ainda quente e vento moderado SWW,a sirene dos bombeiros acabou de tocar,deve ser por causa do incêndio do Braçal,visto daqui aquilo está grande,já espalhar muito fumo e a passar a norte da cidade,com 33.5ºC .


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2016 às 17:28)

ventania enorme por aqui
dia bem mais "fresco" que os últimos dias


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2016 às 18:47)

Boas...o vento virou para WNW...e de um momento para outro a cidade ficou coberta de fumo,o sol desapareceu ,finalmente a temperatura a descer ,vento a ficar mais fresco ,vamos lá ver se é desta vez ficamos em sossego ,com 29.6ºC.


----------



## FMike (7 Set 2016 às 19:14)

Em Castelo Branco, de repente aproximou-se uma "tempestade" de fumo e "nevou" um pouco.... Cinza.... :-(



20160907_184642 



20160907_183740


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2016 às 19:23)

Boas,nuvem de fumo já passou,já com sol,vento acalmou bastante de NW,com 28.1ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2016 às 20:36)

Boas...finalmente fresco natural ,farto de levar com fresco artificial ,ao fim de 3 noites e quatro dias...já posso abrir as janelas,a casa está num forno ,lá fora vai nos 25.2ºC...nada parecido como há 24h atrás .


----------



## Nickname (7 Set 2016 às 20:53)

Algum fresco, finalmente!!!
Ainda vai haver nova mínima.
*18.8ºC

Máxima: 31.1ºC*


----------



## Z13 (7 Set 2016 às 21:14)

Boa noite,
uns dias fora e o PC que acompanha a PWS deu o tilt com o calor... já está tudo de novo operacional!
Deu para perceber na memória da estação que ontem a máxima foi 40,4ºC igualando o meu ,máximo pessoal já atingido neste mês de julho...

Por agora a noite vai refrescando, com um ligeiro odor a fumo que penso estar ligado aos incendios de Boticas e Vila Pouca de Aguiar. (vento de oeste...)

Registo *23,8ºC *atuais. Não obtive registos de extremas hoje pois só cheguei às 19h00  (PC off)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2016 às 21:38)

Boas...a mínima da noite passada não baixou dos 21.7ºC...vai a caminho de ser ultrapassada,com 22.2ºC...bem bom este fresco natural ,por casa...o ambiente já é outro .


----------



## Nickname (7 Set 2016 às 22:29)

*17.6ºC*, mínima igualada


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2016 às 23:02)

MSantos disse:


> Boas! Que dia este de loucos!!
> 
> Condições extremas durante o dia de hoje!
> 
> ...



Boas!

Afinal não houve mínima tropical na estação do IPMA aqui da zona, e a máxima foi ainda mais alta, os extremos corrigidos de ontem ficaram em 19.8ºC e 39.5ºC.

Hoje ainda foi um dia de muito calor, com máxima a rondar os 36ºC, só amanhã teremos a um alívio termico com a maxima prevista a ficar abaixo dos 30C.


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2016 às 08:37)

Muita nebulosidade para lá do Caramulo, e parece-me também bastane nevoeiro na zona do vale do Mondego.

Por aqui manhã agradável, com o sol a brilhar, *18.1ºC* de momento

Mínima: *15.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2016 às 10:37)

Bom dia .

Finalmente o primeiro dia de verão do mês de Setembro ...parece que já nos livramos dos dias de inferno ,parece que voltamos novamente ao planeta terra ,com 23.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2016 às 11:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> Finalmente o primeiro dia de verão do mês de Setembro ...parece que já nos livramos dos dias de inferno ,parece que voltamos novamente ao planeta terra ,com 23.9ºC.



Sim, vamos ter agora uns dias de verão e até a possibilidade de alguma precipitação. 22ºC ainda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2016 às 15:09)

Boas ...hoje por momentos já consegui aos trinta graus ...parece outro mundo ,muito sol e com 29.7ºC.

Dados de ontem 20.0ºC / 35.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2016 às 19:27)

Boas...muito sol e a temperatura já vai descendo suavemente,isto sim...é que é qualidade de vida ,os últimos dias que passaram...já estava a ficar com muitas doenças ao mesmo tempo ,com 24.2ºC e a minha amiga brisa já se apresentou ao serviço .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2016 às 21:30)

Boas...já rola o bom fresco na rua e por casa ...temperatura a descer por fora e por dentro ,com 19.5ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2016 às 22:24)

Finalmente um dia mais próprio de Setembro
Máxima: *26ºC*


A mínima ainda vem a caminho, *15.3ºC* por agora.


----------



## Nickname (9 Set 2016 às 00:00)

*13.4ºC*, é a mínima do dia 8


----------



## Nickname (9 Set 2016 às 01:28)

*11.6ºC*, saudades deste fresquinho!!!

Pinhanços, Seia, já vai nos 9.7ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IDISTRIT94#history


----------



## Nickname (9 Set 2016 às 07:45)

Ficou-se pelos *8.6ºC* a mínima.

Por agora, céu limpo e *9ºC
*
Pinhanços, Seia, desceu aos 7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2016 às 11:35)

Bom dia .

Finalmente a primeira noite fresca do corrente mês ,isto sim...é que é verão ,temperatura a subir nas calmas ,com 25.3ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2016 às 12:29)

Boas ...vai subindo,com 26.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 17.3ºC / 30.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2016 às 13:59)

Boas ...chega a tarde...chega o quente ,com 29.2ºC e sol continua bem quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2016 às 15:06)

Boas...o sol a dizer que ainda cá presente ,ainda faz moça ...bem quente ,a máxima prevista para aqui...é de 30.0ºC,já passou das marcas ,com 30.2ºC...já chegou aos 30.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2016 às 17:04)

Boas...temperatura ainda estável,sol forte ,com 30.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2016 às 17:40)

A brisa já a chegar em grande ,temperatura já descer,com 28.6ºC...muito bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2016 às 20:12)

Boas...já rola boa brisa ,com 23.1ºC...do melhor .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2016 às 22:50)

Boas...noite fresca com boa brisa NNW,com 20.0ºC e 49%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 30.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (10 Set 2016 às 14:10)

Máxima de ontem: *28.3ºC*

Hoje amanheceu com nevoero, mínima um pouco mais alta, mas ainda fresca, *12ºC*

Por agora, céu pouco nublao, vento fraco e *26.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2016 às 15:48)

Boas ...sol bem quente ,ambiente na rua ,com 31.6ºC...hoje está com vontade de subir .


----------



## Nickname (10 Set 2016 às 16:40)

Dia quente, mas ainda assim agradável, *29.3ºC*
Algum vento...
O céu está assim, vista para Norte


----------



## Nickname (10 Set 2016 às 20:34)

*21ºC*, vento moderado.

Máxima: *29.6ºC*


----------



## Nickname (10 Set 2016 às 22:10)

*18.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2016 às 23:12)

Boas...pouco fresco ainda ,temperatura ainda tropical ,o fresco já se arrependeu ,com 22.1ºC e brisa fraca.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 32.4ºC .


----------



## Serrano (11 Set 2016 às 11:12)

Manhã de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 21°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2016 às 11:35)

Boas ....nunca mais nos larga ,o gajo está teimoso ,com 27.7ºC e sol em brasa .


----------



## Nickname (11 Set 2016 às 12:40)

Céu limpo, vento fraco.
*27.8ºC*

Mínima:* 13.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2016 às 15:23)

Boas ...já ando com pouca paciência para aturar o gajo ...é só ar quente novamente ,com 33.0ºC .


----------



## Nickname (11 Set 2016 às 15:25)

*31ºC*, está a aquecer demais, já não estava à espera de tanto.


----------



## Nickname (11 Set 2016 às 17:14)

*29.8ºC*
Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.

Máxima: *31.3ºC*


----------



## Nickname (11 Set 2016 às 20:13)

*21.7ºC
*
Noite quase cerrada, já escurece cedo!!
Vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2016 às 21:39)

Boas...tarde quente ,vento fraco de NNW,com 25.4ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2016 às 22:53)

Boas...ambiente ainda morno na rua,pouco vento,ainda com 24.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 33.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (11 Set 2016 às 23:14)

*17.5ºC*


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2016 às 23:49)

Boas!

Dia de calor hoje aqui pelo Beira Interior Norte, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. 

A primeira incursão do Outono aproxima-se!


----------



## Nickname (12 Set 2016 às 08:32)

Céu limpo, vento fraco.
*13.3ºC*
Típica mínima de Setembro, *11.8ºC*

Hoje talvez seja o último dia verdadeiramente quente do ano (>29ºC), espero que sim!!!


----------



## Nickname (12 Set 2016 às 10:07)

Já está a aquecer bem, *21ºC
*
Os meteogramas do gfs prevêm 30mm para amanhã, nada mau, ela que venha!!!
Há um ano atrás, o evento que marcou a chegada do Outono foi ainda mais auspicioso.
Na altura, a 15 de Setembro, Viseu(aeródromo) registou 122mm em apenas 24 horas!!!!


----------



## Nickname (12 Set 2016 às 12:48)

*27.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2016 às 13:36)

Boas...o gajo  ainda anda por cá ,com 30.8ºC e bafo quente .


----------



## Nickname (12 Set 2016 às 14:33)

*28.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2016 às 15:53)

Boas...a tarde continua quente ,vento aumentar de SWW e quente,com 31.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Set 2016 às 16:18)

Temperatura já em queda, com a entrada de alguma nebulosidade. *27.4ºC*
Máxima: *29.1ºC*


----------



## Serrano (12 Set 2016 às 18:23)

Alguma nebulosidade alta no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 26 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2016 às 19:38)

Boas...tarde ,isto vai mudar de visual nas próximas horas ...fresco e chuva,muito bom ,as pás do meu penico lá fora estava mesmo preso...estava cheio de teias de aranha ,é para contar a chuvinha que vêm por ai ,só nuvens altas e médias,com 26.6ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## Nickname (12 Set 2016 às 20:43)

*20.7ºC*
O ar está bem húmido já, mas não muito nublado, já que ainda vislumbro bastantes estrelas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2016 às 21:44)

Boas...só nuvens altas e uma ligeira brisa de NW,com 23.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2016 às 22:42)

Boas...uma brisa mais fresca,com 21.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 32.1ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Set 2016 às 01:54)

Chegada da chuva a estes lados, por enquanto é fraca assim como o vento.
Temp. atual: 19.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2016 às 02:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Chegada da chuva a estes lados, por enquanto é fraca assim como o vento.
> Temp. atual: 19.5ºC



Aqui ainda nem sinal dela, ainda vem longe, deverá chegar no final da madrugada.

A noite segue ventosa, já com nebulosidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Set 2016 às 03:05)

Chuva moderada a forte tocada a vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Oeste.
Temp. atual 19.0ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Set 2016 às 03:51)

Até agora deste lado só vento com algumas rajadas mais fortes. Não deve faltar muito mais para começar a chover .


----------



## invent (13 Set 2016 às 03:54)

Acabou de chegar a estes lados, já se ouviu um trovão.


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2016 às 07:22)

*13.6ºC*
Chuva fraca de momento, choveu forte das 5 às 6h40 +/-

*29.5mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2016 às 08:20)

Depois de uma pausa na precipitação desde as 7h30, começa novamente a chover de maneira moderada.
Vento fraco.
*
14ºC
30mm *aucmulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2016 às 10:45)

Boas...finalmente alguma ...veio de noite para não se ver ,foi só uma regazinha ,choveu pouco para aqui,em relação a outros lados aqui pela zona ,nuvens e sol,com 19.0ºC e de parou nos 9.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2016 às 10:55)

Boas!

Final de madrugada chuvoso por aqui, *29.7mm* na estação do IPMA até à ultima actualização! Muito bom! 

Por agora já não chove nem espero grandes aguaceiros para o resto do dia de hoje.
O tempo está fresco, ventoso e com céu muito nublado mas com abertas, cheira a Outono!


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2016 às 11:15)

*15.8ºC*
Céu muito nublado, com o Sol a espreitar por entre as abertas.
Vento moderado, com algumas rajadas fortes.

Acumulado: *31mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2016 às 12:27)

Boas...bom dia para renovar o ambiente ...era só malina no ar ,com 20.1ºC e sol e nuvens .


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2016 às 12:33)

por aqui acordei com uma chuvada descomunal eram 6:20
o resto da noite não me perguntem como foi porque não dei conta  se choveu muito ou pouco


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2016 às 12:55)

Uma célula de trovoada em aproximação. Já se ouviram alguns trovões. Vai chovendo com 18ºC.


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2016 às 12:55)

*18.8ºC*
Céu muito nublado, vento moderado(mas cada vez mais fraco).


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2016 às 14:37)

*20ºC*, continua um ambiente fresco, graças ao vento moderado, sobretudo quando o sol desaparece entre as nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2016 às 15:22)

Boas...a tarde continua a ser bem arejada ,sol e nuvens ,com 21.4ºC e fresco natural tão bom .


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Set 2016 às 16:09)

Tarde fresca de aguaceiros curtos, mas moderados a fortes. O dia segue com *18.29mm *acumulados de acordo com a estação de Ermida-Tondela (https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUTO2#history)


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2016 às 16:57)

Acabou por não chover mais nada.
*18.2ºC*, vento moderado, céu pouco nublado.

Máxima:* 20.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2016 às 19:10)

Boas...a brisa na máxima força ,céu mais limpo,e com uma temperatura de 18.2ºC...há mais de 3 meses que não via uma temperatura destas...a esta hora .


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2016 às 20:10)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...a brisa na máxima força ,céu mais limpo,e com uma temperatura de 18.2ºC...*há mais de 3 meses que não via uma temperatura destas...a esta hora* .



Vinha aqui escrever exactamente o mesmo, muito fresco mesmo, apenas *14.3ºC*, com vento moderado (wind chill deve estar bem baixo).


----------



## keipha (13 Set 2016 às 21:44)

Está a chegar aqui uma célula a Tondela e que trás trovoada. Vem com deslocação NW-SE. Tudo muito escuro na rua


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Set 2016 às 21:44)

Valente célula em aproximação, conto já com 3 descargas!!


----------



## keipha (13 Set 2016 às 21:44)

Bem visível no radar


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2016 às 21:51)

A parte mais intensa parece que vai passar a sul de Tondela.







Aqui o vento acalmou, *13.3ºC
*
Aguiar da Beira já desceu dos 10ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAA2


----------



## keipha (13 Set 2016 às 21:53)

Pois vai. Mas cada raio é a espectáculo visual dentro da nuvem


----------



## keipha (13 Set 2016 às 21:58)

Agora um aguaceiro mais intenso


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2016 às 22:15)

Boas...uma noite de fresco total ,céu limpo,com 15.0ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2016 às 22:43)

Boas!

Dia fresco e ventoso por aqui, depois da madrugada não voltou a ocorrer precipitação. 

Já tinha saudades de uns dias frescos, mas a temperatura vai voltar a subir até ao fim de semana para nos fazer lembrar que ainda estamos no Verão...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2016 às 08:25)

Bom dia .

Manhã fresca  e com céu limpo ,com 13.5ºC e 68%HR.

Dados de ontem 14.0ºC / 22.0ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2016 às 09:27)

*12.1ºC*, vento fraco.
Céu pouco nublado, muitas nuvens próximas de ambas as Serras (Estrela a Sudeste, e Caramulo a Sudoeste)

Mínima:* 8.8ºC* ( aos poucos a média das mínimas vai-se aproximando da média mensal, a média das máximas ainda vai muito distante).


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2016 às 11:03)

Um pouco mais frio que ontem a esta hora.
*14.7ºC*, céu progressivamente mais nublado.
Vento fraco, com alguma rajadas mais intensas.


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2016 às 13:04)

*18.4ºC*, vento fraco a moderado.
Céu muito nublado, ambiente fresco!!!

Hoje pode ser a 1ª máxima abaixo dos 20ºC desde 17 de Junho.


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2016 às 15:06)

Céu muito nublado, vento moderado, com rajadas fortes.
*18.1ºC*, já esteve nos 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2016 às 15:06)

Boas...bom ambiente na rua ,depois de uma meia manhã de céu limpo ,mais nuvens e sol,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## huguh (14 Set 2016 às 17:37)

Boas
está a chover moderado por aqui
também choveu durante a madrugada, por volta das 3:30 da manhã


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2016 às 18:12)

Céu quase totalmente nublado.
Vento fraco.
*15.1ºC
*
Máxima:* 19.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2016 às 19:25)

Boas...final de tarde,com fresco natural total ,céu limpo ,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2016 às 20:42)

Começa a chover pela 1ª vez no dia, fraca por agora.

*13.3ºC*, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2016 às 22:20)

Boas...boa brisa para uma noite de verão ,céu limpo,com 14.5ºC e 58%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 21.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2016 às 22:20)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia fresco por aqui, a máxima não deve ter chegado aos 19ºC, foi também um dia ventoso tal como ontem, ao final da tarde tivemos alguma precipitação fraca (a estação do IPMA registou 0.3mm apenas).


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2016 às 22:32)

Chuva moderada agora, aguaceiro mais forte do dia.
*12.4ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2016 às 01:20)

Aguaceiros fortes, com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Set 2016 às 08:44)

Início da manhã marcado por chuva fraca, e uma quase total ausência de vento.
*11.7ºC*
Mínima: *9.8ºC
*
Acumulado do dia: 1mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2016 às 10:16)

Bom dia .

Fresquinho e nublado ...muito bom ,com 15.3ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## Nickname (15 Set 2016 às 10:49)

Já não chove desde as 9h.
Céu ainda totalmente nublado, vento fraco.
*13.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2016 às 11:53)

Boas ...céu mais aberto ,com 19.0ºC...maravilha .


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2016 às 12:03)

Boas!

Aqui por F.C. Rodrigo temos uma manhã de Outono, com tempo bem fresco e céu muito nublado.
Não houve precipitação registada durante a noite ou manhã de hoje.

Já tinha saudades destes dias assim!


----------



## Nickname (15 Set 2016 às 12:13)

Manhã verdadeiramente Outonal, o Sol ainda não brilhou e o céu continua totalmente nublado.
Vento fraco, *15ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2016 às 13:01)

Boas...mais nublado ,com 19.8ºC...máxima do dia de momento .


----------



## huguh (15 Set 2016 às 13:43)

por aqui começou a chover ao meio dia e parou há uns 10min


----------



## Nickname (15 Set 2016 às 14:10)

Caem chuviscos de maneira moderada, de há 15 minutos para cá.
*15.4ºC
*
Máxima(até ao momento): 16ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2016 às 14:49)

Boas. A tarde segue com céu bastante nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos, registo ainda 19.3ºC.
Ficam aqui com algum atraso, os cenários que os aguaceiros foram criando ontem pela tarde, das 16h:28m às 16h:45m (peço desculpa pela quantidade de fotos, sei que não devo abusar)


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2016 às 15:26)

Mais algumas de ontem no período das 18h:38m às 18h:44m:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2016 às 16:32)

Boas...a tarde continua nublada ,sem chuva,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Set 2016 às 19:12)

Máxima bem modesta hoje, apenas *17.3ºC*

Por agora céu nublado, vento fraco, não chove.
*15.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2016 às 22:06)

Boas...já com céu pouco nublado,vento ficou fraco,com 16.5ºC e 73%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 20.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Set 2016 às 09:14)

*13.5ºC*
Céu limpo

Mínima: *8.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2016 às 11:53)

Bom dia ...parece que voltamos aos dias de verão ...sol e ,com 22.2ºC...já vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2016 às 13:26)

Boas ...muito sol e com 24.0ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2016 às 14:45)

Boas ...o sol já voltou há verão...bem quente ,com 25.4ºC e vento muito fraco de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2016 às 17:55)

Boas...sol total e com 26.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2016 às 19:53)

Boas...final de tarde calma...nada se mexe ,sem vento,temperatura a cair bem,com 22.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2016 às 22:47)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,com 21.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 27.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (17 Set 2016 às 10:43)

15.6°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2016 às 11:23)

Boas ...muito sol...até é de mais ,com 24.6ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2016 às 12:40)

Boas...já vai aquecendo ,com 26.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2016 às 16:25)

Boas...tarde ...nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 29.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2016 às 21:48)

Boas...céu limpo e algum vento de NNE,com 23.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 29.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia .

Isto por aqui...anda muito calmo ,anda como o tempo ,muito sol e quente e promete ,com 22.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Set 2016 às 10:52)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 15.9°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2016 às 13:08)

Boas...sol bem quentinho ,com 25.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2016 às 19:09)

Boas...tarde  e sem vento,com 27.8ºC .


----------



## meko60 (18 Set 2016 às 19:10)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...tarde  e sem vento,com 27.8ºC .



Isso é fresco!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2016 às 22:42)

Boas...noite calma ,com vento fraco de NNE,com 22.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 29.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2016 às 13:32)

Boas...continuamos com a mesma agonia ...quente e seco ,sol doentio ,com 27.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2016 às 15:38)

Boas...vento fraco de ESE...quente e seco ,com 28.6ºC...o sol é que é pior ,muito quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2016 às 19:45)

Boas...fim de tarde tudo calmo,sem vento ,com 24.3ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2016 às 22:34)

Boas...nuvens altas ,já com vento de NNE,com 22.3ºC...temperatura a subir devido ao vento .

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 29.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2016 às 10:45)

Bom dia ...muito sol e já quente ,hoje promete mais um dia seco ,com 24.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2016 às 11:46)

Boas...já está forte o sol ,anda baixo e doentio ,com 26.0ºC e secura total .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2016 às 13:51)

Boas...está do pior com este sol ...que grande bebedeira que provoca ,com 28.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2016 às 19:03)

Boas...hoje com vento toda a tarde de SSW...continua ,com 26.1ºC...céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2016 às 22:00)

Boas...hoje a noite mais fresca...brisa a correr ,com 20.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2016 às 08:01)

Boas...hoje dia de nevoeiro ...bem fechado ,manhã fresca,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2016 às 09:53)

Boas ...já com sol a 100% ,com 15.1ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2016 às 12:45)

Boas ...muito sol e a temperatura hoje mais mansa ,com 22.9ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2016 às 15:01)

Boas ...hoje o ambiente na rua sente-se com algum fresco,mesmo ao sol ,com 25.7ºC e algum vento de SWW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2016 às 17:55)

Boas...hoje o sol não incomodou ,sempre com uma ligeira brisa a correr ,com 25.0ºC e muito sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2016 às 18:41)

Boas...hoje a refrescar mais rápido ,com 23.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2016 às 22:02)

Boas...noite mais fresca ,com 17.3ºC e 60%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 26.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2016 às 08:09)

*3,9ºC* registados às 7:00 pela EMA de Carrazeda de Ansiães.
Finalmente, uma madrugada em que a inversão não tem qualquer quebra fruto do vento, mesmo que diminuto, como acontece muitas vezes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2016 às 10:20)

Boas...manhã bem fresquinha ...nevoeiro ,muito ,com 11.4ºC,minima de hoje 8.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2016 às 13:23)

Um bom dia ,com 17.9ºC...maravilha de temperatura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2016 às 16:19)

Boas...nuvens altas e sol ,tarde agradável com uma ligeira brisa ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2016 às 19:22)

Boas...céu quase limpo...ligeira brisa,com 21.3ºC...já vai refrescando,primeira noite deste outono .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2016 às 21:48)

Boas...noite mais fresca com a brisa presente ,com 17.6ºC e céu limpo .

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 24.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2016 às 23:31)

Boas!

Dia fresco aqui pela Raia da Beira Alta, com alguma neblina durante a manhã e nuvens altas durante o resto do dia.
Os extremos provisórios da estação do IPMA foram *8.7ºC* e *24.3ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2016 às 10:39)

Boas ...hoje o ambiente na rua vai aquecendo mais rápido ...sol mais quente ,vento fraco de SEE,com 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2016 às 11:58)

Boas...vento fraco...com 22.8ºC...temperatura ainda travar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2016 às 14:23)

Boas ...muito sol e já mais quente ,vento continua fraco,com 26.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2016 às 15:30)

Boas...mais quente ,com 27.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (23 Set 2016 às 17:49)

mas que bela tarde hoje, sol bem quente. Pior é à noite quando começa o vento.
cheira bastante a queimado de um incêndio que houve aqui perto há menos de 2h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2016 às 18:35)

Boas...o ambiente na rua ainda morno ,com 27.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2016 às 20:29)

Boas...a refrescar rápido,com vento fraco,com 20.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2016 às 21:52)

Boas...vento aumentou...temperatura estacionaria ,com 20.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 27.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2016 às 10:31)

Boas ...muito sol e vento fraco,com 22.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (24 Set 2016 às 11:13)

18.1°C no Sarzedo, com sol e um ligeiro vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2016 às 12:42)

Boas...nuvens altas e o sol está um perigo ...muito quente ,com 25.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2016 às 13:56)

Boas...mais quente  e nuvens altas ,com 27.5ºC e mais vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2016 às 15:38)

Boas...nuvens altas e algum vento de SW,com 28.2ºC ...está a ficar abafado .


----------



## huguh (24 Set 2016 às 15:49)

boas

tarde com nuvens altas e sol não muito forte, vento fraco
continuam os incêndios aqui à volta


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2016 às 17:10)

Céu já bastante nublado (nuvens altas), mas ainda calor. 

A manhã um pouco mais fresca e dedicada a assistir à brama do veado vermelho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2016 às 18:00)

Boas...mais nublado e algum vento meio fresco de W,com 26.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2016 às 21:05)

Boas...brisa de NW e céu limpo,com 21.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2016 às 22:19)

Boas...brisa presente ,com 19.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.9ºC / 28.4ºC.


----------



## huguh (24 Set 2016 às 23:04)

começou a chover! cai certinha


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2016 às 23:39)

Já chove aqui também. 17ºC.


----------



## dahon (24 Set 2016 às 23:47)

Por Viseu também começou agora a chover.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Set 2016 às 00:13)

Chuva extremamente fraca ou chuvisco, o vento é nulo ou fraco.

Deixo uns registos do poente de ontem, nunca tinha visto raios crepusculares com o sol já posto... As fotos não estão grande coisa, a vista do local de onde costumo fotografar o pôr-do-sol está cada vez mais obstruída com vegetação, por isso ou eram as árvores ou os cabos elétricos


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Set 2016 às 00:37)

Chuva moderada agora, com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2016 às 10:28)

Boas ....nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 20.9ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Serrano (25 Set 2016 às 10:49)

Nebulosidade alta no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 17°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2016 às 13:49)

Boas...céu mais limpo ,temperatura vai subindo ,com 25.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2016 às 14:49)

Boas!

Por aqui a precipitação durante a noite foi de 0mm, infelizmente a chuva ficou toda perto do Litoral. 

Por agora céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2016 às 16:05)

Boas...mais quente e vento fraco,com 27.4ºC...nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2016 às 18:18)

Boas...nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 25.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Set 2016 às 19:51)

Boa noite! O precipitação acumulada de hoje ficou-se nos 2mm, (dados estação de Ermida-Tondela-https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUTO2#history) mal deu para molhar a terra... O dia foi de muita nebulosidade alta, que produziu um halo solar e um tímido sundog, e claro, um belo pôr-do-sol:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2016 às 20:29)

Boas...nuvens altas e algum vento de NWN,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2016 às 22:13)

Boas...nuvens altas e uma ligeira brisa ,com 21.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 27.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2016 às 13:28)

Boas...mais um dia quente e seco ,sol anda doentio ,com 27.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2016 às 15:33)

Boas...nublado e abafado ...hoje sente-se muito ar quente ,com 28.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2016 às 17:03)

Boas ...mais limpo e mais ar quente ,com 29.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2016 às 17:56)

Ainda está perigoso  o gajo lá de cima ,com 28.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2016 às 19:12)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua ,com 24.3ºC e já com brisa em movimento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2016 às 21:34)

Boas...mais fresquinho,com 20.6ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2016 às 22:40)

Boas...pouca vontade para descer...ainda com 20.3ºC e 42%HR.3

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 29.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2016 às 08:15)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e ventoso de NNE,com 18.9ºC...está prometido mais um dia  e seco .


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2016 às 11:40)

Bom dia!

Depois de ontem termos tido um dia mais nublado, hoje temos um dia cheio de Sol com céu limpo e até ao momento sem muito calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2016 às 14:34)

Boas...o que estava prometido ...já cá está ,sol quente ,com 30.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2016 às 15:11)

Estão 30.6ºC...está quentinho!!!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2016 às 17:37)

Boas ...quente e seco ,com 31.0ºC e 19%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2016 às 20:54)

Boas...temperatura hoje ainda em alta,vento moderado de NNE,com 26.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2016 às 22:15)

Boas...vento mais fraco de NNE,com 24.1ºC...vai devagar.

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 31.2ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Set 2016 às 03:34)

O vento de leste está a fazer das suas  Segue.se uma noite tropical com 20.6ºC, e estamos quase em Outubro...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2016 às 10:31)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia quente e seco ,com 23.6ºC e sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2016 às 11:14)

Sol bem forte ,com 24.5ºC...secura total .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2016 às 15:02)

Boas...o vento ainda agitado de NEE,com céu limpo,com 28.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2016 às 17:20)

Boas ,o vento moderado de ESE a manter a temperatura estacionária ,com 28.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2016 às 19:05)

Boas...o sol por aqui já se foi ,ambiente ainda morno ,com 26.6ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2016 às 22:04)

Boas...vento mais calmo,com 23.4ºC e 33%HR.

Dados de hoje 19.5ºC / 28.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2016 às 10:01)

Bom dia  .

Mais um dia quente e seco ,com 21.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2016 às 14:40)

Boas...vai ficando ,com 26.8ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2016 às 18:51)

Boas...tudo calmo,sem vento ,com 26.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2016 às 22:07)

Boas...tudo calmo,quase sem vento ,com 22.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 27.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2016 às 11:15)

Boas...mais um dia de sol doentio ...já não se pode com ele ,com 23.7ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2016 às 12:47)

Boas...algumas nuvens ,com 25.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2016 às 14:35)

Boas...mais nuvens e vão fazendo alguma sombra ,vento continua fraco ,sensação na rua de ar abafado e quente ,com 28.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2016 às 16:44)

Boas...mais nublado,vento aumentou e virou para W ,com 27.3ºC.


----------



## huguh (30 Set 2016 às 16:52)

tarde nublada por aqui praticamente sem se ver o sol, muito vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2016 às 19:36)

Boas...brisa de volta ,meio nublado,com 24.1ºC...ar mais fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2016 às 21:50)

Boas...céu meio nublado ,vento fraco de WNW,com 21.8ºC e 40%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 28.3ºC.


----------



## huguh (1 Out 2016 às 01:12)

está a chuviscar por aqui! desta não estava eu à espera


----------

